# DxO comparison: Sony 24-70/2.8GM vs. Canon 24-70/2.8LII



## Refurb7 (Jul 1, 2016)

All hail the mighty G Master! All hail the mighty G Master!

http://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Sony/Sony-FE-24-70mm-F28-GM-WEB

Oh wait ... on the 36mp A7R the G Master is _almost_ as sharp as the Canon 24-70/2.8 on a 22mp 5DIII? Hmmm. And with the Canon lens on a 50mp 5DSR, it's not even close: 17 P-Mpix for sharpness vs. 32 P-Mpix for sharpness.

And the Canon zoom is cheaper, and smaller, and 80 grams lighter, and is not focus by wire.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2016)

But dilbert said:



dilbert said:


> Nice! A second zoom lens that whips Canon's butt.
> 
> If Canon's 24-70/2.8L II were still at its original MSRP, it'd be another zoom from Sony that had better quality IQ and cheaper than Canon.



Oh wait...it's dilbert. :


----------



## Pookie (Jul 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> But dilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's said it before... facts don't matter in his world.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 1, 2016)

Keep in mind that DxO is now under new sponsor ;D


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 1, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> Oh wait ... on the 36mp A7R the G Master is _almost_ as sharp as the Canon 24-70/2.8 on a 22mp 5DIII?



You forgot to mention that the 1993 Canon 28-70 f/2.8 on the 5DSr beats the G-master on the A7R: 

http://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Canon/EF28-70mm-f-2.8L-USM-mounted-on-Canon-EOS-5DS-R__1009


----------



## Refurb7 (Jul 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> But dilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish Sony well, and I'm sure that their products will only get better over time. But sometimes Sony fans go a bit far with their claims about Canon getting whooped. This is a clear example of Canon knowing their stuff and delivering excellence.


----------



## candc (Jul 2, 2016)

Sony and Zeiss have some very good Fe primes but so far have not been able to match the canon equivalent zooms. I found the adapted canon 16-35 f/4 to be better than the Sony 16-35 f/4 mounted on an a7rii. We will see about the new gm 70-200. I doubt it will be better than the canon 70-200ii and its looking to be double the price.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2016)

candc said:


> Sony and Zeiss have some very good Fe primes but so far have not been able to match the canon equivalent zooms. I found the adapted canon 16-35 f/4 to be better than the Sony 16-35 f/4 mounted on an a7rii. We will see about the new gm 70-200. I doubt it will be better than the canon 70-200ii and its looking to be double the price.



Fe35f1.4, FE55f1.8 are not match Canon zooms?

Batis and GM are not match canon zooms?

Give 2470gm a try, I doubt you would mount the canon on a7r II again. I used both and results can easily see through my 4k 32inches monitor. It's hard to see different on lower res. Monitor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> Fe35f1.4, FE55f1.8 are not ... zooms.



Now, that statement is correct in context.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Fe35f1.4, FE55f1.8 are not ... zooms.
> ...



;D


----------



## ritholtz (Jul 2, 2016)

Is 24-70mm lens most commonly used FF lens. Always here these lens referred as flagship etc..


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Is 24-70mm lens most commonly used FF lens. Always here these lens referred as flagship etc..



For me 2470 and 70200 should cover 80% in my photography.


----------



## bwud (Jul 2, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Is 24-70mm lens most commonly used FF lens. Always here these lens referred as flagship etc..
> ...



How is the AF performance of the 24-70 in low light? I tried using the Batis 85 at a dark wedding reception last light, and I wanted to throw it against the wall; it was next to useless.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 3, 2016)

bwud said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...



Excellent


----------



## bwud (Jul 3, 2016)

Good to know, thanks. 

Mine 85 was just a slow mess of hunting.


----------



## quod (Jul 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Oh wait...it's dilbert. :


Oh wait...it's neuroatonomist...making smarmy comments about other posters on this site while lurking in a Sony thread...a "system" for which he takes extensive efforts to denigrate at every opportunity. How original. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2016)

quod said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait...it's dilbert. :
> ...



So, do you support dilbert's contention that the Sony Sony 24-70mm f/2.8GM 'kicks Canon's butt', or are you just engaging in more typically tangential tripe?


----------

